# Shameless US MBTI



## Wonderlantis (Jan 16, 2014)

_*Heya, I've been looking all over the internet for shameless personality types to no avail.
We tried ourselves for Ian and Mickey and came up with Ian being ISFJ and Mickey being INTP. Any thoughts?​*_


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Ian is an* xSTP*. I think he generally comes across as more introverted, but *ESTP* probably is a better fit in terms of the description. His focus on his career path and lack of awareness of or sometimes interest in others' emotions is more T than F, and his academic struggles are typical STP behavior, as is his running away and seeking new experiences. I think it's exceptionally difficult to draw conclusions from Season 4, where he's exhibiting bipolar symptoms for most of the season.

My best interpretation of Mickey is *ENFJ*. I've also seen *ISTP*, which shares the same functions, though in a different order. One of the main difficulties is separating the image he wants to project from who he actually is, and I think the comparison with Ian (a true xSTP) is apt. Mickey is shown to be aware of others' feelings, and indeed uses these emotions as taunts, buttons he can and will press to get results. The really great thing about the character is that all the ENFJ traits are there, but twisted in a perfectly _Shameless_ way. He does want to help and protect others, but he's going to do so with a bat or a gun. He is charismatic and a good salesman, but he'll steal from you if you don't buy. He's even going to feel a bit disappointed when he has to beat you up. 

Some of the others:
Fiona: ESFP, right down to the inferior Ni function.
Lip: ENTP
Debbie: ENFP
Carl: Given his storyline with Bonnie in Season 4, though I think ISFP feels right. Comments like "How will I make them cry?" and bullying in order to get an emotional response strike me as unhealthy dominant Fi concerns. He wants emotional connections but his mind is warped by his environment.
Frank: ESTP
Sheila: ISTJ
Kev: ISFJ
Vee: ESFP
JimmyJackSteve: ISTP


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

After watching up the last episode (so good)

I think Lip - ISTP (down to earth; rational; doesn't see the point of conventional education as he sees 'abstractions' as intellectuals just doing 'algorithms' nothing more than that. however, very stimulated by knowledge and thinking around him, tries to conceptulzie various ways, defends his communal/societal values, but can't uphold them with the utmost superiority (inferior Fe) (what Mickey demonstrated when they were firing down a shop and called him a 'college bitch').
Lip's new girlfriend - ESTJ (down to earth, technical - pretty much consistent in her behaviour, but attempts to keep a certain degree of this objectivity to her values, keeping them at a distance - "I don't like the idea of you two getting along" but meant it in a joking or encouraging way to Lip and her dad is just a small example of how she expresses this. 

Mandy - ENTJ (Rational, down to earth but at the same time, has a mysterious internal framework which allows these her ideas and commands to come to fruition ; this is secondary Ni. attempts to conceptualize others' or her own values but misses her own as a inferior Fi user may happen to do. all in all, she is not a totally vulnerable person either, she at the same time, gives the vibe of someone who will view you inferior-ly, if you don't follow her rationalizations) 

Mickey - ESTP (rational; down to earth; utilitarian-approach - "i disagree, fuck you but where do you think we can find nucleur waste?" types of stances; objective but at the same time, impulsive for what's useful)
Ian - ISTJ (pretty much army oriented; quite conventional but has a deep distaste for indiviudlas who upset his internal values; could make him see Fi-dom as he is Bipolar but the thing is he does have a very rigid worldview, so he is complemented by Mickey)
Frank - ENTP (dysfunctional; total loss of Si function, and Fe to manipulate and through Ne for the millions of ways he finds gain and almost simulatenously falls into similiar patterns but on the thought of new ideas)
Sheila - ISTJ (don't see much Ni; she's very object-oriented, all Frank's shit just seems to fly about her conventional/internally-stimulated reactions to events; well until she finally breaks)

Kev - obvious ESFP (totally exclamatory in everything he does; consistent and makes use of certain people and things; like Lip; can't read but very expressive using language; the traits of a performer. )
Veronica - ISFJ (rule follower; but empathetic)

Carl - ESTP (think of an objective version of Kev, this is Carl, has Ti which allows him to count the system of ounces, etc that Frank puts forth with record ease. looks for trouble almost like its his central mode; very similar to Mickey but they never really talk so you won't see it)

Fiona - ENFJ (always caught up in a vast amount of experiences, but has little to make of each one. tries to stick to her values, and defend her family and has many things to encourage in each of her family members. one moment was almost like a Fe-Se-slap to her mother in the beginning of the series) 
Debbie - ESFJ (caregiver, gives too much into what other people find 'prestigious' or 'cool', generally an issue with tertiary Ne and Ti and how it can conceptualize, but I do agree this is not always the case, but it's her consistency in these types of behaviours that makes her even more ESxJ, F is just based on the fact that it is purely not based on objective rationalizations as much as someone like Lip, but almost always personal feelings or discrepancies or criteria about her world)
Gus (fiona's new boyfriend) - INFP; deeply feeling; very valued; has an internal vocabulary that I think only a set of people in his life really understands - however, he can quite simply vocalize his feelings through fiona and his music. 
Steve/Jimmy - ISTP (The guy acts like an INFJ sometimes, may be his Ni coming in; he uses an underdeveloped function to do a lot of bad things and try to fake himself into roles that aren't meant for him) 

Debbie's boxing interest guy - ISFP (he puts his hand in to help, but at the same time, pushes the person away - internal discrepancies which amount to Fi-dom, but doesn't go as far as to conceptualize as much as live in the present moment - makes use of things - presents false situations and pretends they're true ("my father used to hit me all the time, so I took up boxing" really? "no aha"); almost geared toward acting roles.) 
Frank's wife - some sort of ISFJ . 
Frank's daughter - ISTJ?
Jody - ESFJ.
Karen Jackson (lip's braindead ex-girlfriend) - ISTP


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

Frank- ESTP- he loves sensory pleasures and is only ever looking for the next drink- he has trouble focusing on the long term goal and lives in the moment
Fiona- ESFP- particularly considering her storylines of s4 and the beginning of s5- sometimes doesn't think of the future (not that all ESxPs are like this, Fiona didn't really have fully developed inferior Ni) and acts on impulse, likes sensory pleasures 
Lip- ENTP- I see him as more of an intuitive as he isn't really motivated for results- many sensors use their lower intuitive functions to come up with ideas then drive them to results and Lip isn't really concerned about all that. There's also some inferior Si where he has trouble focusing on details and routine, yet sometimes finds himself making the same mistakes 
Mandy- I could see ENTJ for her, but some of the stuff she did for Lip seemed pretty Fe
Ian- ISTJ
Mickey- all the typings I've seen have been either xSTP or xNFJ, but I think the way he juggled everyone's feelings before coming out and pushed away his own was an Fe-dom move, but he doesn't seem to show a huge amount of Ni or Ti... I think he's probably an ENFJ in an Fe-Se loop
Debbie- ESFJ
Carl- ESxP- I agree with the above commenter who said many of his storylines s4 and beforehand were Fi, but in s5 he's shown a lot less (poor writing this season, imo)
Sheila- ISFJ
Karen- ENFJ- she was a good tactician and very emotionally manipulative, but I could be wrong
Jody- ESFJ
Jimmy/Jack/Steve- ISTP
Gus- not a really well-developed character, but probably IxFP
Sammi- Fe gone haywire- maybe ESFJ
Kev- ESFP
Veronica- ESTJ- I agree that she sticks to the rules and definitely shows more structure than most of the characters on this show, but she has that Te bluntness 
Amanda- ESTJ


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay, I love it, but I haven't thought of most characters mbti 

Buuut, I think Frank isn't ESTP, but rather ENTP. Sensory pleasure isn't a sensors thing, it's a sensation seeking persons thing or an avoidant persons thing. While he may be ESTP, he seems to be every day driven by his own philosophy and screwing the society. He is what I would imagine a failed, drunk ENTP would be, having opinions of everything and knowing everything better than anyone else. Also an opportunist. And he's just given society a big fat middle finger.
But that's just my very stereotypical perspective on the character and the types....


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

I could see ENTP for Frank, he does seem to come up with quite a few crazy ideas to get himself where he wants to be. Also, when you compare him with the also Ne-heavy Lip, they do come across as quite similar at times.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I think kevin is an istj - at least after the babies were born he acted like an istj - he's very hardworking, responsible, not really exciting, respects the rules, family man.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I actually just started watching the show because my enfp friend has been referring it to me for like a year. Mainly because she knew I could identify with knowing many similar to the characters. 

Anyways I think Frank is an ENTP not an ESTP. I have no idea why so many of you relate alcoholism to sensor. Anyways Franks character reminds me a lot of my dad an ENFP, I can see a lot of the NE. 

Also I just want to point out that a lot of Ne doms easily fall into alcoholism themselves similar to Se doms.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Frank- ENTp: Always planning what to do next, does not think in realistic and sensible terms, looks into things in a more abstract/bigger picture terms- Ne-Ti

Fiona- ESFjisplays emotions openly, always trying to be the guardian at the expense of herself- Fe Dom. 

Lip- INTp: seeks to primarily how things work and takes initiative to understand mechanism behind ideas- Ti-Ne

Ian- ISFp: thinks in term she of right and wrong and tries to be authentic to who he is by living out experiences- Fi-Se

Debbie- ESFp: Loves the thrill of new experiences and seeks them out- Se-Te

Carl- ISTp: Usually when he feels an admiration for certain skills or wants to experience something, he understands the inner works and climbs through it. Ti-Se

Shelia- ESFj: All about manners and doing things for the harmony and companionship she feels with others

Mickey- ESTp: The same reasons as carl, but Se first because he can also impulsively fly and get lost in the moment.

Mandy- ESFp: seeks out sensual experiences, cares about image, thinks about her feelings and values as an afterthought- Se-Fi

Karen- ESFp: same reasons as Mandy

Kevin- ESFp: Impulsive, does not think in abstract terms but does think in terms of possibilities and very in touch with feelings of right vs wrong- Se-Fi

Veronica- ESFp

Sammi- ESFj

Jimmy- ENTj

Gus- ISFp

Amanda- ESTj- using impartial and objective analysis as a way of measuring goals with reality. Te-Si


----------



## complexme (Jul 30, 2017)

Fiona: ESTJ
Lip: ENTP
Ian: ISFJ
Debbie: ENFP
Carl: ISFP
Liam: ?

Mickey: ESTP
Frank: ESTP


----------



## jv123 (Oct 24, 2017)

Fiona - ESTJ?
JimmySteve - ISTP? 
Carl - ISxP? 
Debbie - ENFJ
Ian - ISTP
Lip - INTP
Karen - ESFP
Sheila - ExFJ
Frank - ENTP
Kevin - ESFJ?
Veronica - ExTJ
Mickey - ESTP
Mandy - ExFP ? ENTP


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

I will expound upon this in the future:

Frank: ESTP
Monica: ESFJ
Fiona: ExFJ
Lip: ENTP
Ian: ISTP
Deb: ExFP
Carl: ISTP
V: ESxP
Kev: ESFP
Svetlana: ESxP/ENxJ


----------

